# Martyn McGeown - Do Not Worry About Your Life (Matthew 6:25, 27, 34)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 16, 2020)

I just listened to this sermon; it was a much-needed rebuke to some of my own worries. At the end of the day, we need to remember that God knows what is best for us. If he can create us and save us, he can provide for our daily needs. I hope that others find it useful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks Daniel.


----------

